

The FriendFeed Disjointed Comments Problem - fpettit530
http://www.fpettit.com/index.php/2008/04/03/the-friendfeed-disjointed-comments-problem/

======
konsl
Comments should live on the original blog post. We'll continue to see hacks
like friendfeed comments and this plug-in until comments are fixed.

